# Berlin clarity,temp,level



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Its been a while since ive been out there. Can anyone chime in on water clarity.. Temp, level? Its a long drive and lot of gas, we would hate to show up to a muddy lake @6am in the rain. Anyone been out since Sandy passed?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/WaterControl/shefgraph-wotem2.cfm?sid=BRLO1&d=7&dt=S
lake is up almost 6 ft since sunday.
it will be muddy and cold


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for that link. The one from the Army Corp has been down for better than 2 mos. I call every day and get an update, but was used to going online for an update...thanks again!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

wow 6 feet?!! Are you able to launch out of the side with the newer ramps? Are the humps still exposed between 224 and rr truss?


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Last Sunday I was out at Berlin it was at 1009+ today its 1014 and 1ft per day for next three days.The site Snake mentioned that shows a forecast for three days has changed,someone put it up 2-3 months ago.It was under Berlin water level,he gives a new link.Oh and the humps,look like a very lumpy and tree stumped landing area from 224 past dutch harbor cove.I think the temp was 58 but dont remember


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

snake69 said:


> Thanks for that link. The one from the Army Corp has been down for better than 2 mos. I call every day and get an update, but was used to going online for an update...thanks again!


http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/wm/documents/forecast.pdf

need adobe or Foxit reader to open it (prefer Foxit, much smaller and faster)


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

We went out today. Lake was mostly muddy. But wow it came up a lot. I launched at the new ramps and tied off to dock no prob.
Water temp 45-47 degrees
Average water clarity 3-5inches


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

How did you do out there Hook?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I walked around different parts of the lake yesterday...throwing vibees with no success. Saw the one F150 with Ranger trailer in the lot. Couldn't believe how different the lake looks with just approximately 7' of water added! I saw the new dock back up and floating...the sand bar (near ramp)almost back under water, the shoe area, almost all back under water... We should be out there tomorrow....!!!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Snake, I'll be out tommorow from late morning on. Looking forward to seeing the water up that much. Hope the water cleans up a bit, but have pulled them in the mud before. Whatever, can't catch em' on the couch right?! See ya out there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually the water was not near as muddy as I expected....it looked like it did 2-3 wks ago..


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am also seriously considering making a go of it myself Sunday from 7-11am (before football and Nascar), if not for anything but to at least check out the levels. (my likely excuse so that I do not feel as bad after getting skunked)


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Im glad to hear it cleared up a bit. 
Oh and snake, that was my truck in the lot. Only boat on the lake all day. It was nice minus the rain/sleet, and wind. haha


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I contemplated getting mine out, but they were saying 15-25 mph winds, plus the rain and I wouldn't have got there till 1:30, so I just decided to do a little bit of shore fishing. It was more about seeing how much the water came up than it was the fishing. And I have to do a lot to "get to" my boat and get it out....not just backing up to the garage!! It was good to see the lake and just to get out!! And I only seen the shoreline water so I can't say how the rest of the lake looked. But I'll know tomorrow,,,,


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Snake/Hookem,, So,,how was the clarity??Usually the mud-cloud,,stays up this time of year,,I wonder how deep it is,,with all the wind/rain&runoff,,we've had lately?? I'm probably goin Sun. p.m.,, & listen to the race,,while blade jiggin,, GONNA BE CHILLY!! Low 40s...... SO,,,,tomorrow at 2pm,,it will seem like 3pm??? Hope the fish reset their clocks too!! I'll be lookin' for all y'all's,, out there......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't think the clarity was that bad...judging what I saw around the shoreline. But "Hook em" was out ON THE LAKE so he may have a better perspective than me. Guess we'll all find out tomorrow. Sorry Vince...that I can't be of more help. I'll be out there in a black and tan Fisher...give us a holler!!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Went today, most of the lake is still muddy, especially from 224 and down. A fellow angler managed to pull 4 or 5 out of the water past 224 that was about 3 inch visibilty, which is what most of the lake is right now. I got a few throwbacks and a smallie, not so hot this time. 
Sonar, if you havent seen the lake, it looks like a whole new world out there compared to these last few months. Humps are 90 percent covered, and lake looks twice as big now. Its spring time again! I have a feeling once this water clears, its gonna be a battlefield/free for all out there. 

Anyone know if the lake has turned over yet? Looking at the water, it sure does remind me of turnover. Talk about coffee/choc milk!

Oh and anyone going out, be careful of floating objects and slightly submerged structure. I ran into a tree in 8ft of water today with bow mount, and yesterday a friend hit a floating pallet or 2x4 or something of the like going 30mph. Just be careful, you know how Berlin is. The lake may be back up, but its still right around normal winter pool. 
And most of all, have fun with the leaves. Good luck.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, south of 224 it started getting dark, past the tressel it got real ugly.We stayed there no more than 10 min. what's your boat look like? White with red Ranger? I was in a brown and black Fisher. Anyhow...cold day with only one keeper. Gonna hit the Ohio river Fri, and depending how I do there will decide which place I go Sat and Sun. Take care and we'll see ya out there...


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

It was nice meeting you at the Berlin dock Sunday snake69. I hope you did better than I did! 

The water level sure is a nice break from what we have been used to out there. I was actually able to find a nice 10 fow flat that was plenty long. Seems like Berlin was either 3 fow or 40 fow and not much in between for most of the late summer. Nice now that there are plenty of 10's to bounce off.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Fished it Sunday myself. Like Snake said the water south of 224 was muddy and the past the tressel was completly trashed. Unfishable IMO. Made a few casts down there and ran back up North. Found around 10 inches of visibilty on the extreme North end. Ended with 3 shorts and 1 20incher in 8 ft. Also took a smallie and a decent largemouth on back to back casts. Really a tough day.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Snake, my ranger has a little red, but more of a white body with gold and black flake. Gray yamaha's on the back. I was wearing a bright red coat.To be honest, i dont really pay attention to too many other boats out there when im fishing. Im just too busy trying to figure something out that works, im in my zone. And i dont really know many folk out there yet. I saw a black and brown aluminum, but i thought it was a lund. If i remember correctly one of the guys was wearing bright orange. Was that yall?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Good meetin' you too Louisville. Hook, that Lund was another friend of mine, Dave. We never did get to ask him how he did. I do look at most of the boats as we are there every weekend and I know quite a few of the regulars....can almost guess certain boats that will be there on given days...not always, mind you, but many times. Good luck all. We'll see how well it cleans up this week and next!



HookEmUp said:


> Snake, my ranger has a little red, but more of a white body with gold and black flake. Gray yamaha's on the back. I was wearing a bright red coat.To be honest, i dont really pay attention to too many other boats out there when im fishing. Im just too busy trying to figure something out that works, im in my zone. And i dont really know many folk out there yet. I saw a black and brown aluminum, but i thought it was a lund. If i remember correctly one of the guys was wearing bright orange. Was that yall?


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I,m going to give it a try tomorrow


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Be sure and let us know Doug....I'm sure we'll be out there this weekend, trying it agin!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Went today. Still muddy and doesnt look like its going anywhere. Talked to a few anglers today and they didnt have much luck, and neither did we. Id say save your gas for another time or lake. I hear they have pretty good water down south right now. A friend got a limit of saugeye last wknd. At night Gotta love that clear water nite bite in the fall.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

sorry this is late,not much good news to report.fished 7-noon
as stated water is still very muddy,no temp as ff is broke.
managed 1 short walleye a small cat , and snagged a carp .
vibe,variety of colors.

Berlin does look like a real lake again,amazing the difference!
As posted the new ramps are readily usable.
It was mighty cold out there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well Doug...you know my buddy Mark, he called me tonight asking if we we're going Sat, and of course, to know if I was still going to the river tomorrow(YES!!). Anyhow, we'll be out giving it a shot, no matter how "gloom" it may seem....


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Daego Doug said:


> sorry this is late,not much good news to report.fished 7-noon
> as stated water is still very muddy,no temp as ff is broke.
> managed 1 short walleye a small cat , and snagged a carp .
> vibe,variety of colors.
> ...


What did you mean by the new ramps at Berlin, where are they located? Is the big ramp area where docks are good to put off of Bonner road, boat is 18.5 Ranger . I need to put some hours in on my new outfit, looking to do Fri, Sat, Sun and MOn


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

there talking about bonner rd they new dock is floating.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Im guessing its Jim? Surprised you got the new rig already. I put my 621 ranger in at the floating dock no prob and so did another friend of mine with an 2050. I feel like since the lake came up, it has started to drop again. Its gotta be right around winter pool. Just be careful with nice new boat like that. If your worried, just use the old skinny ramps and youll be fine. Fishin aint worth a hoot, but if your breaking in motors, there wont be much time for it anyways.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, Berlin is dropping.

There is a wonderful graph of the Berlin levels in real time. The current 7 day curve is particularly interesting right now because you can see both the rise and fall.

http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/WaterControl/shefgraph-wotem2.cfm?sid=BRLO1&d=7&dt=S

They have the dam cranked open to 215 CFS at the moment which if I recall correctly is 3x more outflow than before the storm. 

A level of 1015.9 is Berlin's MAX WINTER POOL and we are currently at 1016.76.

The USACE forecasts an average drop just under an inch a per day for the next 3 days, although I imagine it will continue below max winter pool.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

This was Wed evening.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Was there today. Water is still "coffee w/cream" South of 224. Results were one keeper, one throw-back, & one large carp. Not good for the two
of working hard.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> there talking about bonner rd they new dock is floating.


 Thanks, I was their today and saw what they were talking about. I was able to get three hrs on first outing with new Ranger 1850 and 150 Yamaha. I hope water level is ok for next three days. Not fishing, just getting time on engine before time to service and winterize.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Be there tomorrow...blk and tan Fisher...good luck!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Sunday morning around 9am I will either be at Berlin or I may try my luck out of the Pointview ramp at Milton. 

I probably will not know which one until I drive through the roundabout in Deerfield. Stay on 224 or turn north on 225. I actually chuckle to myself sometimes when I have to make that decision.

Around and around I go...which lake I end up at soon I will know!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I just came across rt224 bridge, water doesn,t look that bad. 13teen trailers in the bonner rd lot.only counted two boats from the bridge.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I was out again today and enjoyed day running my new Yamaha 150. I might fish Sunday or Monday, still need to get my 10 hours in before service and winterize. I put in at Bonner and rode down past alt 14 bridge and maybe another mile or so. I have 6 hours now and will do 3 more each day. Thanks for all that gave suggestions where to put in, never thought Berlin would be this high until next March.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

They pulled the last section of the dock. Whats left is still useable.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw that, whats the deal? Why would they only take half the dock out? 
Also why is there only one dock in general?!! Theres 4 ramps right there. So if your alone, you have wait for the dock to clear in order to load/unload, and same for the guys behind you. Unless you want to chance bashing your hull with rocks by coming ashore. So pretty much its a one boat at a time deal even tho theres 4 ramps. If you get to the launch and have 5 guys comin in, and 3 guys going out, you could be stalled for at least 45 min or more depending on if they are idiots or not. 

Heres my cheap fix solution without having to install a dock at each ramp.... Take the existing dock and run it straight out between the old ramps and the new ramps. Then add another add-on section to allow for more boat parking. This way, we could actually use BOTH sides of the ramp instead of just one. Which would allow 6-8 boats to be temporarily docked at one time. 3 or 4 on each side. Also, it would make the process even faster because once you launch the boat, you just take it over to the dock and then pull your truck out of the ramp and free up space. Instead of having your boat tied off in the launch space while you park your truck and walk back down. Just an idea...


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw you at the launch Sunday coach, you were just getting started and I was coming in. I didn't talk with you but I heard you telling a few other guys that you were breaking in a new motor, so I knew it must have been you.

As far as the dock goes, HookEmUp has a great idea. Milton has the same issue at the Jersey ramp. No courtesy docking for launch/load.

When I was at Berlin Sunday I actually used the detached dock that is tethered to the shore. My draft is just shallow enough to where I was able to tie up to that one. I was having some engine issues and needed a few minutes to diagnose. I suspect that dock will be completely out of the water in a few days.

I did not get much fishing done, again because of dealing with a motor issue, but some other guys at the ramp said they did real well near the RT14 bridge with the crappie. Said they got into some bigguns'.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Yes, that was me, you should have said Hi, I was out again today, had to switch trailer with dealer, he ordered me aluminum one. I was out again today, hours all in, so off to get my stand up top installed, then to dealer to get one thing replaced and service engine, then I hope in storage in two weeks.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

HookEmUp said:


> I saw that, whats the deal? Why would they only take half the dock out?
> Also why is there only one dock in general?!! Theres 4 ramps right there. So if your alone, you have wait for the dock to clear in order to load/unload, and same for the guys behind you. Unless you want to chance bashing your hull with rocks by coming ashore. So pretty much its a one boat at a time deal even tho theres 4 ramps. If you get to the launch and have 5 guys comin in, and 3 guys going out, you could be stalled for at least 45 min or more depending on if they are idiots or not.
> 
> Heres my cheap fix solution without having to install a dock at each ramp.... Take the existing dock and run it straight out between the old ramps and the new ramps. Then add another add-on section to allow for more boat parking. This way, we could actually use BOTH sides of the ramp instead of just one. Which would allow 6-8 boats to be temporarily docked at one time. 3 or 4 on each side. Also, it would make the process even faster because once you launch the boat, you just take it over to the dock and then pull your truck out of the ramp and free up space. Instead of having your boat tied off in the launch space while you park your truck and walk back down. Just an idea...





I don't think the people that design the boat ramps are boaters.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

As for the "dock" issues,,the "regular" boating season,, is technically over,,& those/we,, who still feel the need to extend it,, have to deal with it,, "as is".. I think,,that's what has to be done,,in order to be able to have the waters exclusively for the fishermen..PLUS,,the main reason for the docks being pulled out ,,is that with ice-up,they stand the danger of being destroyed,,by changing water levels,,ice floes/slammed into them,,by the winds? I don't mind the small inconvenience,,of no docks!! I look forward each year,,to having more than a couple a places to fish on the water & not being cut off,, or run over,,AND!! the ABSENCE,, of Sea-doosers,,who act like Stewart,,from Mad TV,,LOOK AT ME<<LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!! That's PRICELESS!!!! I like late Fall,,early Spring,,for these a fore mentioned reasons...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Now that's hilarious Vince..."the sea-d*cks, Stewart, look what I can do"...I don't care who ya are!! Bout rolled on the floor,,,,,,good one!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Well,,Snake,,I do try to tell the TRUTH,,And that aint made up,,it just happens,,& All I said,, is what I have seen..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

